# My new pretty girls Roadmaster!



## Bicycle Belle (Feb 10, 2012)

Sometimes when you least expect it..good things happen! A friend who likes to scour flea markets and antique shops came in to show me his latest aquisition. When I saw what he had in his truck I knew she had to be mine. I know she's not especially rare or valuable but I love her because she seems to be all original (even her tires!) and it's soooo hard to find any girls bike in this nice condition that hasn't been pillaged for parts. 
Needless to say she'll never be parted and always have a place with me. 






















As you can see by the last photo there is some paint loss due possibly to battery acid from the tank but overall I think she's a beauty!


----------



## abe lugo (Feb 10, 2012)

*nice save*

great job! Make sure to open up that tank and clean that old stuff out.
Overall a beauty!
 I'm a bit biased as my wife like to ride too and she's got nice girls bikes!


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 10, 2012)

Wowzers!!!  That is a killer bike, boy's or girl's. 

Way to save one....


----------



## slick (Feb 10, 2012)

WOW!!! That's one heck of a friend! That bike is rediculous clean! I'd ride it! Very nice score Miss Belle. Glad it's saved. The original owner must have truly loved that one to keep it that nice. Must have been garage kept for all those years waiting to get ridden again.


----------



## robertc (Feb 10, 2012)

*Beautiful*

Belle,

I would have jumped all over that one myself. She is a beauty. Congratulation on another well deserved acquisition to your harem of girls.   

Back in November a friend gave me a lady’s Western Flyer. It is inside an old farm stable behind a pile of “stuff” that his son owns. I was there a few weeks ago and the son told me he had to get “my” bike out. Being polite I told him it was no rush. Boy did I lie to him. The bike looks like it is in great shape from 10 feet away. I am dying to get my hands on that girl so I can give her the attention she deserves.  

Robert (still at work but don’t tell anyone)


----------



## tpender3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Really nice bike Belle I would had jumped on that myself.
Tony

Robert your secret is safe with me.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 10, 2012)

Actually, when I see a bike that clean, I think it wasn't appreciated as it should have been, having little use, and very fortunate to have not seen the elements.
Now it is up to you to put some scrapes on her riding around the neighborhood.
Be warned...it's a bike like this that can change one's perspective and alter what you might collect in the future (which is harder to find).
Chris


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the comments everyone! My friend who bought her was going to bring her to the Webster Flea market in Fl. I looked at him and said..."Uhm, she isn't going anywhere!" and made him an offer he couldn't refuse.
Chris I was sort of leaning towards that girls tend to be more careful with their things and that's why the good condition but maybe you're right. I've already ridden her around the outside of the shop but I'm not too keen on those old tires. They are holding air and are in good condition but there is a small spot where the rubber is cracked. 
I'm hoping Phil comments so I can get a better idea of her age and originality. I'm thinking 50s and mostly if not all original.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 10, 2012)

**Just beautiful**

Fantastic score Celeste!. It is so nice to know that a bike as beautiful as this has ended up in such a safe home with you.
Now it will never become just another "organ doner" for some boys bike. It was meant to be, good for you!...........Wayne


----------



## RMS37 (Feb 10, 2012)

The bike looks like it may be entirely original and the rear toe plates show it is broadly from 1950 - 1954. The serial number will pin the date down further.


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 10, 2012)

A really beautiful addition to your collection! By the bicycle's appearance, her original owner must have given her the same TLC you'll continue to give.

Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 10, 2012)

That's a really nice one Belle. Still waiting to see the rest of the 'girls'. v/r Shawn


----------



## OldRider (Feb 10, 2012)

Beautiful indeed! Mighty glad you saw it before it went to the Flea Market


----------



## slick (Feb 10, 2012)

Belle, if you really want to sell those tires off it please give me first crack. They will go right back onto my Roadmaster Speedking I aquired recently. You would have enough money for a new set of tires and a night out on the town with fancy dinner and cocktails.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Feb 11, 2012)

*serial Numbers*

Hope this helps Phil...thanks!


----------



## tobytyler (Feb 11, 2012)

hey here is another one nice showroom paint waiting to buy for my wife toby


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 11, 2012)

Congratulation! She's amazing. I'm glad she made her way into your life. I'm sure you will enjoy having her.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow that is one beautiful bike hope you get the other one too, kind of a matching pair.


----------



## AsenathPaneah (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh wow, What a Gorgeous bike!


----------



## jd56 (Feb 20, 2012)

*awesome!!!*

I'm speechless, and that's hard for me. Wow...says it all...shame you had to damage the paint on the bottom bracket to see the serial.
Hell, nobody will notice.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the nice feedback everyone! I do love her and she does seems to be original down to the last nut and bolt. That's the way she is going to stay. I've been cleaning her up and her shiny parts are starting to really gleam...the rims are looking expecially good.
JD that damage is from whatever came out of the tank, ran down the frame and literally dissolved the paint in those spots. It probably was an old battery though when I opened the tank there wasn't one in there.


----------



## smalleyexy@gmail.com (Feb 29, 2012)

This is the old farm behind a pile of "things", his son has a stable. In there a few weeks ago, my son told me he was "my" bike. Out of courtesy, I told him it was not urgent.


----------



## robertc (Feb 29, 2012)

The attached are photos of two ink cartridge???


----------

